# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  من عرفتك وانت يتزايد غلاك.!~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من عرفتك وانت يتزايد غلاك,,,,
وصار قلبي باالمشاعر يحتويك,,,
ماحسبت العمر من دونك هلاك,,,
لين بان الشوق في عيني لك,,,
أنت امربس وقلي وش مناك,,,
ومن عيوني عصب عيني يجيك,,,
حاولت أحط::لغيبتك::عدة اسباب..
مستبعده منها غرور وتجافي,,,
طول غيابك وأصبح القلب "منصاب" 
مدري علامك ؟..امرك اليوم خافي
من عادتك "تشتاق" والشوق غلاب..
الله حسيبك طول البعد كاااااافي,,,





"غمضت عيني"أبي أنساك..
"وامسح همومي"وأحزاني..
"لقيت قلبي"على ذكراك..
واقف معاك يتحداني..


حسبت!

إن قلبي قوي وما يهزه "غيابك"
طلع مثل الورق يرجف من بعادك...!*

----------


## أم غدير

_غاااااليتي_

_كلماااات جداً روووعه_

_يعطييكِ العاااافيه_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ام غدير*

*منوره متصفحي لا خلا ولا عدم* 

*موفقه*

----------

